# keeping yourself happy



## Marycobb (Feb 23, 2009)

With the recent financial difficulties, it is essential 
to keep yourself happy but how especially you have lost
your jobs, have to pay back your mortgage, credit cards
Debts etc. 

Recently I have read an article which showed 100 ways to make
yourself happy. Today I want to summarize the points I've got there:

1.) Count your blessings. Everyday you have a new blessings. 
you can walk, breath, run etc. I know it is hard but you still
have places the live, have families to care you about, are the
already good blessings?

2.) Meet your friends and share your difficulities to someone that
you can trust. 

3.) Keep praying. We have to admit that we are just humans. That means
we are really limited. Pray to God, that you have the energy and force
that you can face the current difficulties are important

4.) Go to a local hospital and watch for the new born babies. 
Surely it is themost wonderful thing happened in a life. 

5.) Don't hide your emotions, cry when you feel like it!


There are many points as well perhaps I can share it later on in the 
thread.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2009)

These are great!  I look forward to others.


----------



## .k. (Feb 26, 2009)

sweet! i like to count my blessings too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 makes me thankful for what i do have


----------

